# First lamb ever w/ Q-View



## lancep (Jul 8, 2016)

So I've been wanting to do some Kentucky style mutton since the first time I read about it. I still have yet to actually find mutton. I finally broke down and grabbed a lamb leg from Costco so let's smoke it! Now I know a lot of folks say medium rare but to be honest, after having quite a few lamb steaks overseas I can firmly say....... I don't like it! Medium rare that is. So, I'm going to smoke it more like a brisket or shoulder. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






Slathered with mustard and rubbed with salt and pepper overnight. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






And onto the smoker













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






Got my mop all ready to go













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






Mopped about an hour and half in. Not sure if I'm going to foil or not but I'll decide on that here in a few hours. Happy Friday


----------



## lancep (Jul 8, 2016)

image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






Here we are about 3-1/2 hrs in. IT sitting about 166-7 ish. I'll check it in an hour. If it's stalled, I'll wrap it, but if not I may just let it ride. Smells pretty good though


----------



## lancep (Jul 8, 2016)

And...... We're done! Here's how it all shook out. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






Went ahead and foiled with 1/4 cup of mop. Here it is going into the foil. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






Pulled at 201, rested a few then sliced. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 8, 2016






And served w/ broccoli casserole and fried okra. Have a great weekend y'all


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 9, 2016)

Points for a unique smoke and awesome qview! I will have to try that! Great job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2016)

It sure looks good!

Have you cooked lamb that long before or was this an experiment?

Was it tender & juicy?

Al


----------



## lancep (Jul 9, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Points for a unique smoke and awesome qview! I will have to try that! Great job!



Why thank you sir! Unique for sure!!


----------



## lancep (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good!
> 
> Have you cooked lamb that long before or was this an experiment?
> 
> ...



I have never cooked any lamb period. I have had lamb steak in Bahrain so I knew I didn't like it rare so I figured I would smoke it like a shoulder. Came out juicy and vey tender. Also, the black bbq mop was a perfect compliment to the meat. Wife and oldest daughter really liked. Personally, I've decided I just don't like lamb. Just a little too gamey for my taste. But now I at least know that I can cook it.


----------



## kanealmond (Jul 9, 2016)

I have to say I've picked up some lamb before at the local butcher shop but put it back, intimidation I guess.  Don't want to screw up a more expensive cut of meat!  Yours looks fantastic though.  I might have to try your method out.  Seemed to work well.


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 9, 2016)

It is expensive and I ate a lot of it in the Middle East and Africa. I keep thinking about trying it here to see how I feel about it, but I'm with Lance. I don't know if I really like it enough to spend the money on it. However, this smoke looks pretty good and it would be fun to try something new!


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 9, 2016)

LanceP said:


> So I've been wanting to do some Kentucky style mutton since the first time I read about it. I still have yet to actually find mutton.





LanceP said:


> Personally, I've decided I just don't like lamb. Just a little too gamey for my taste. But now I at least know that I can cook it.


I think if you don't like lamb, you probably wouldn't like mutton.  I lived on an island that had sheep running wild on it.  Summer get togethers usually involved roasting one on an open fire.  We tried to take yearlings, but they still had a strong flavor.  When I moved off and went back to eating store bought lamb, I found it almost had no flavor, so mutton might not be for you.  I agree about the rare lamb thing, I smoke mine to medium, with no pink left, around 160*.  Good looking meal, keep on smokin'.


----------



## lancep (Jul 10, 2016)

I think you're absolutely right Jasper. I'm happy with the way it came out and the mrs and the teenager like it. I, however, think I'll stick to cows.


----------



## moikel (Jul 11, 2016)

kanealmond said:


> I have to say I've picked up some lamb before at the local butcher shop but put it back, intimidation I guess. Don't want to screw up a more expensive cut of meat! Yours looks fantastic though. I might have to try your method out. Seemed to work well.


If you can get shanks try a slow braise ,they should be cheap & you can't overcook them.

I have a couple of shank recipes in nose to tail.


----------



## sauced (Jul 11, 2016)

Try to get American Lamb.......very, very little game taste, but it costs more than the Austrailian Lamb.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2016)

Sauced said:


> Try to get American Lamb.......very, very little game taste, but it costs more than the Austrailian Lamb.


Holey Kow....   I'm hoping American breeders aren't ruining lamb like they did pork....    Maybe they are breeding it to satisfy folks whom don't like the flavor of "REAL" lamb.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 11, 2016)

Welcome to the new lamb...tastes like chicken.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Welcome to the new lamb...tastes like chicken.


.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






........


----------



## moikel (Jul 11, 2016)

They ruined pork here but old breeds are making a comeback.Costs way more but its much tastier meat.

Lamb is more about age & where its feeding.Just my opinion of course.

We have moved towards bigger style of meat producing sheep with little wool value.The Dorper the best example,they look like wooly barrels on legs.Before them the old school meat sheep were Dorset,Corriedales ,Border Leicesters.I can't remember the name of the breeds but the whole cheese industry in Spain,France & Italy has breeds of sheep that are very tasty lambsBloody ugly to look at but they make some great cheese Brebis just for starters.

There will be an uproar if the taste gets dumbed down.

Price war between the big supermarkets over leg of lamb ,just to get you in the door of course.I think its down to $8 a kg.

This post is making me hungry & its lunch time!


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 12, 2016)

Looked good to me! 

I have never smoke a Lamb leg, but thinking of trying it when I get my Birthday present.

A trick I learned from my Dad, if ya don't like the Game taste, Soak it in Milk for a day rinse and Pat dry. Removes a lot of that Gaminess.


----------



## lancep (Jul 12, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> Looked good to me!
> I have never smoke a Lamb leg, but thinking of trying it when I get my Birthday present.
> A trick I learned from my Dad, if ya don't like the Game taste, Soak it in Milk for a day
> rinse and Pat dry. Removes a lot of that Gaminess.



My brother in law taught me to soak venison in ice water, but didn't even think about it. For $5 a pound though, I'd just as soon get a brisket.


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2016)

Lovely lamb, Lance! I'd love that.

Points

Disco


----------



## lancep (Jul 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Lovely lamb, Lance! I'd love that.
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco



Thanks man, appreciate the points too! So when do we get to see the Canadian whisky sauce?


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2016)

LanceP said:


> Thanks man, appreciate the points too! So when do we get to see the Canadian whisky sauce?


Who knows? So much food, so little time. I have some ribs in the freezer but we have a lot going on this summer.


----------

